# 4/12 New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns



## DwyaneWade4MVP

<Center>*Tuesday, April 12th, 10:00 p.m. ET @ Phoenix, AmericaWestArena *


*(18 - 57) * 
**
[email protected]

*(57 - 19)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Casey Jacobsen #32 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10













*Phoenix Suns Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
Joe Johnson #2 
Steve Nash #13 
*Frontcourt:*
Quentin Richardson #3 
Shawn Marion #31 
Amare Stoudemire #32
*Key Subs:*






















Jim Jackson #21 | Steven Hunter #45 | Leandro Barbosa #10





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Steve Nash #13*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

This is gonna be a tough game, a win is nearly impossible! But I don't mind, I just wanna see a good show of our guys and we just have a better shot at the #1 pick if we lose this one...:whoknows:
My Prediction:
New Orleans 103
-
Phoenix 121

*250 uCash points for the prediction game winner of this one again!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

*PROMOTION FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON: *​
*For the game against the Phoenix Suns, if the game thread goes over 30 posts, then every bbb.net user will receive 100 uCash points for every post he/she makes thereafter. This is unlimited, so if you make 10 posts after the game thread goes over 30, you get 1000 uCash.

Sounds good?

Please, no post padding or spamming. The discussion has to be about the game. I reserve the right to disqualify any post I think does not add to the conversation.*


----------



## The Future7

I agree. There is gonna be a lot of non-stop action as there is in all Suns games but I think there will be some nice highlights.
124-113 Suns


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hornets 114
Suns 113


----------



## DanDickau

Come on Hornets!

Suns 110
Hornets 91


----------



## X-Factor

*Hornets- 81*
*Suns- 101*
This game will be closer the the score will show because the Suns will most likely be sitting out some of there starters to rest them.


----------



## Tersk

I hope it doesn't get too ugly. 

Suns: 116
Hornets: 100


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

X-Factor said:


> *Hornets- 81*
> *Suns- 101*
> This game will be closer the the score will show because the Suns will most likely be sitting out some of there starters to rest them.


Do you really think, I think all of them are gonna play...


----------



## B Dizzle

forget it, Hornets can't even defeat the blazers....

Hornets 97
Suns 112


----------



## BBB

No way the Hornets are going to beat the Suns. 

119-99


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

124-91 Suns


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

This is already the 12th post and the game starts tomorrow evening! So there are only 18 posts left and you will get 100 per post...keep up posting!


----------



## B Dizzle

If the hornets win this game, I'll give all my points to someone who wants them


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

B Dizzle said:


> If the hornets win this game, I'll give all my points to someone who wants them



 you sure? j.r. smith is gonna make 56 points including game winning 3pter at the buzzer! I want you points if hornets win!


----------



## kamego

Suns 117
Horents 94

Q Rich might hit two many 3's for this game to matter. Its a shame though, I would love to see the Hornets pull the upset.


----------



## hobojoe

It's the best in the West taking on the worst, on paper this game should be out of hand by halftime. I'll go out on a limb and say the Hornets will surprisingly keep this one close, until the Suns pull away in the 2nd half. 118-104, Suns win led by Nash with 21 points and 14 dimes.


----------



## supermati

Phoenix:108
Hornets :83


I just guessed the hornets score, cuz phoenix has a great offense, but defense..... i dunno

anyways....


GO HORNETS!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## hobojoe

supermati said:


> Phoenix:108
> Hornets :83
> 
> 
> I just guessed the hornets score, cuz phoenix has a great offense, but defense..... i dunno
> 
> anyways....
> 
> 
> GO HORNETS!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


 I'm willing to bet the Hornets will score more points than that. Both teams will want to play an uptempo game in this one, I wouldn't be surprised if New Orleans had 83 points after 3 quarters.


----------



## Tooeasy

suns-111
hornets 103


----------



## hobojoe

Tooeasy said:


> suns-111
> hornets 103


 Nice quote in the signature man, 72-10. That's insane. The Suns are damn good, but not _that_ good.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

hobojoe said:


> It's the best in the West taking on the worst, on paper this game should be out of hand by halftime. I'll go out on a limb and say the Hornets will surprisingly keep this one close, until the Suns pull away in the 2nd half. 118-104, Suns win led by Nash with 21 points and 14 dimes.


Nice prediction, I really second that! It will be an uptemp game, and I see the suns making a lot of points, nash is gonna run the fastbreak and there will be a lot of highlights!


----------



## B Dizzle

I'm excited to see how Steven Hunter plays after he missed the game winning putback! That miss was a shame!


----------



## kamego

To bad the Suns can't trade Hunter back to DePaul. He would be a nice addition even if he can't make an easy dunk. Maybe next time he will just tip it in.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Phoenix in a blow-out


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Phoenix in a blow-out


Prediction??? No prediction, no chance to win the 250 points for the prediction game winner!


----------



## Tooeasy

hobojoe said:


> Nice quote in the signature man, 72-10. That's insane. The Suns are damn good, but not _that_ good.


 thanks, but I kinda feel like a jerk because it seemed like right when i put it up bigamare pretty much stopped posting on the boards, maybe i hurt his feelings or something? It's just such a foolish thing to say, especially considering in the beginning of the season, denver, houston, memphis, and minnesota were all playing poorly, and he made that stupid claim. 
In the east Phoenix still wouldve been up against some serious competition, and for all we know they could've fared poorer against the eastern conference(doubtful, but if he is gonna speculate, so can I), since they have some pretty solid defensive teams such as detroit and chicago, and to a lesser extent Miami and Philly.


----------



## LJD

Suns-112
Hornets-96


----------



## hobojoe

Tooeasy said:


> thanks, but I kinda feel like a jerk because it seemed like right when i put it up bigamare pretty much stopped posting on the boards, maybe i hurt his feelings or something? It's just such a foolish thing to say, especially considering in the beginning of the season, denver, houston, memphis, and minnesota were all playing poorly, and he made that stupid claim.
> In the east Phoenix still wouldve been up against some serious competition, and for all we know they could've fared poorer against the eastern conference(doubtful, but if he is gonna speculate, so can I), since they have some pretty solid defensive teams such as detroit and chicago, and to a lesser extent Miami and Philly.


 I wouldn't be so hard on yourself. BigAmare has always taken a lot of heat for everything he's said on this site, I don't think you quoting him in your sig had much to do with his disappearance.


----------



## GNG

Hopefully, it's not a slaughter, but NO fans need to be rooting for the Suns here. Improves their draft chances.

Suns 114
Hornets 90


----------



## Tooeasy

well, its still up in the air that charlotte would win 2 more games and we lose the rest for us to be in a tie... do they actually use season series as tiebreakers for who gets more lottery balls or what?


----------



## Rhubarb

Magloire not playing, no?

Phoenix in a blowout

113 - 88


----------



## Tooeasy

ugh, vroman with the start and is getting the green light to shoot. hes 1-5 already.


----------



## ChristopherJ

hobojoe said:


> It's the best in the West taking on the worst, on paper this game should be out of hand by halftime. I'll go out on a limb and say the Hornets will surprisingly keep this one close, until the Suns pull away in the 2nd half. 118-104, Suns win led by Nash with 21 points and 14 dimes.


Thta's not going out on a limb. That is how the Suns usually beat teams like the Hornets and other sub par teams.


----------



## Tooeasy

another thing to think about, is that jim jackson ditched out on new orleans and this can be some sweet payback for any player that felt disrespected by that. its 21-18 suns right now tho, we hangin in there.


----------



## GNG

What kind of player is Vroman? I've only had the chance to see him play, but from the box scores I read, he doesn't look all that hot on paper.

Is he going to a be any part of New Orleans' future? Will he even be back next year?


----------



## Tersk

Nash with 4/4 by quarter time already

Suns only up 3 (22-25) at end of the first quarter


----------



## GNG

Tooeasy said:


> another thing to think about, is that jim jackson ditched out on new orleans and this can be some sweet payback for any player that felt disrespected by that. its 21-18 suns right now tho, we hangin in there.


Well, if someone wants to prove something to Jimmy, they'd better at least stop him.

3-3 FG, all from downtown, at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Rhubarb

Hope David West is given 25 mins tops.

Could develop into a good rebounder, just needs the minutes.

Hornets are keeping with Phoenix thus far, 28-29 Suns.


----------



## Tooeasy

Rhubarb said:


> Hope David West is given 25 mins tops.
> 
> Could develop into a good rebounder, just needs the minutes.
> 
> Hornets are keeping with Phoenix thus far, 28-29 Suns.


Im really big on DX, i call him the second coming of p.j. brown all the time. Vroman shows alot of hustle out there, but hes seriously foul/turnover prone and could be more of a liability than his hustle could make up for.
west is lookin good tho, 6 pts/3 rbs/ 2 block early on, i seriously see this guy averaging a double double next season.


----------



## GNG

The Hornets were actually up 34-33 at one point, but it's back to 45-40 Phoenix with 3:26 left in the first half.

Joe Johnson is starting to feel it, and they can't do anything about Amare.


----------



## Rhubarb

Tooeasy said:


> west is lookin good tho, 6 pts/3 rbs/ 2 block early on, i seriously see this guy averaging a double double next season.


Precisely.

Give the kid minutes and I've no doubt he'll produce.


----------



## GNG

*Half*








*Hornets 48*

Dan Dickau 11 points
PJ Brown 9 rebounds
Dan Dickau 4 assists








*Hornets 54*

Amare Stoudemire 14 points
Shawn Marion 8 rebounds
Steve Nash 6 assists


----------



## Tooeasy

54-48 at halftime. very equal minutes have been given out, even lampe was out there for 9 minutes.


----------



## Kunlun

Damn, the Hornets are kicking the Suns' ***. JR Smith leading the way.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Go New Orleans! :banana: . HUGE upsets are great, especially when it's against the Suns :biggrin:

68-64 Hornets with 4:20 left in the third.


----------



## GNG

It's 68-64 _New Orleans_ in the third quarter, and JR Smith has been leading the charge.

Spurs fans have got to be happy. 

Anyone watching the game? What's happening?


----------



## GNG

Not sure why, but there's no uCash Sportsbook for this game.

Good thing, or because if this keeps up, a lot of people would have lost their points.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

rawse said:


> It's 68-64 _New Orleans_
> Spurs fans have got to be happy.


 :yes: If the Hornets pull this game off I'm going to hop on the Hornets bandwagon :banana: .

About the uCash thing. There wasn't one for the Spurs game either. Sadly, I was going to bet on the Hornets tonight cause I always bet agains the Suns. I would have made some serious points if the spurs and the hornets games were on uCash tonight


----------



## Pacers Fan

B Dizzle said:


> If the hornets win this game, I'll give all my points to someone who wants them


Pacers Fan wants them.


----------



## GNG

Jim Jackson is 6-6 from downtown.

Tied up, 73 all. It's a dogfight, from the looks of it.


----------



## GNG

Amare is coming back into the game.

He's playing with four fouls - something to keep an eye on.


----------



## GNG

How has JR Smith been progressing since he lit my Grizzlies up on March 26?

He certainly isn't reluctant to put the ball in the air. 17 points on 19 shots right now.


----------



## GNG

Casey Jacobsen is really showing Phoenix up for trading him.

1-4 for 2 points and a rebound. And he just had a layup blocked by Leandro Barbosa.

:dead:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Hornets are blowing it...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

rawse said:


> What kind of player is Vroman? I've only had the chance to see him play, but from the box scores I read, he doesn't look all that hot on paper.
> 
> Is he going to a be any part of New Orleans' future? Will he even be back next year?


Vroman is a high energy big man that is very mobile. He can run the floor well and is sneakily athletic. He plays hard every play and i think that he deserves a part for the future. Byron Scott mainly bashes the Hornets effort not their physical talents. While Vroman certainly isnt the most talented player on the squad he plays tough and hard _EVERY_ play.


----------



## GNG

Well, Suns are starting to pull away, despite shooting just 40 percent from the floor.

Hobojoe is officially a prophet, although the Hornets definitely dictated the pace.


----------



## LJD

I was far off on my final score prediction...oh well. Go Hornets...even though I'm not really a fan.


----------



## LJD

I can't believe the Hornets are within 12...maybe I'm off a bit, I'm checking espn.com.


----------



## GNG

Jsimo12 said:


> Vroman is a high energy big man that is very mobile. He can run the floor well and is sneakily athletic. He plays hard every play and i think that he deserves a part for the future. Byron Scott mainly bashes the Hornets effort not their physical talents. While Vroman certainly isnt the most talented player on the squad he plays tough and hard _EVERY_ play.


So...Mark Madsen?

Also, Vroman's rebounding stats are pretty impressive for the MPG he gets.


----------



## LJD

I think this one is over...JR Smith was shooting horribly I guess...along with a lot of the other Hornets.


----------



## Rhubarb

Suns are pulling away now.

83-97 with just over a minute remaining


----------



## GNG

David West has a career-high four blocks, FWIW.


----------



## Rhubarb

rawse said:


> So...Mark Madsen?
> 
> Also, Vroman's rebounding stats are pretty impressive for the MPG he gets.


Yeah that's a fair comparison.

Both are those high-energy players and run the floor well.

I like Madsen, but Vroman's a better rebounder.


----------



## Rhubarb

rawse said:


> David West has a career-high four blocks, FWIW.


Hopefully Byron will continue to feed the kid minutes.

I think he's already got a good mentor in PJ Brown to help his development.


----------



## Tooeasy

good effort, just not enough to pull out the W. It sure is a shame that this hornets team STILL isn't playing at 100%, they have been absolutely injuury ravaged all season long.


----------



## ChristopherJ

The Suns were just teasing the Hornets. Sorry to get everyones hopes up but they have been doing this all year. They're fourth quarter killers.


----------



## Tooeasy

KidCanada said:


> The Suns were just teasing the Hornets. Sorry to get everyones hopes up but they have been doing this all year. They're fourth quarter killers.


:laugh: dont "kid" yourself bro, the hornets held in by limiting their turnovers and playing unselfish ball, phoenix didnt "toy" with them for 36 minutes and potentially put themselves in the situation to lose the game. Unless their really that stupid, which I sincerely hope not. 
Just out of curiosity, what exactly do they do differently to constitute them simply toying with a team, since its pretty well known that they dont play that well of defense anyway, do they just slack off even more? do they take ill-advised shots? Did they slack off against golden state the other night and the plan just backfired? please o'wise one, enlighten me :clown:


----------



## B Dizzle

just 99 points for the suns! good D or bad shooting?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread! It was also a good game of the Hornets, who really kept it close for 3 quarters, J.R. Smith with 23 points but bad shooting! David West and PJ Brown also had good games!

Boxscore

Recap 


> Smith scored 23 points and P.J. Brown had 15 rebounds for New Orleans (18-59), which had a three-game road winning streak stopped.
> 
> "They just executed better than we did down the stretch," Smith said. "That's the type of team they are, they get up and down the court and execute."


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

*Final uCash promotion results:*

rawse - 13 posts = 1300 uCash points
Tooeasy - 7 posts = 700 uCash points
Rhubarb - 6 posts = 600 uCash points
LJD - 3 posts = 300 uCash points
ezealen - 3 posts = 300 uCash points
KidCanada - 2 posts = 200 uCash points
B Dizzle - 1 post = 100 uCash points
Jsimo12 - 1 post = 100 uCash points
Pacers Fan - 1 post = 100 uCash points
Kunlun - 1 post = 100 uCash points
Theo! - 1 post = 100 uCash points
------------------------------------------------------
Total: 39 posts after the 29th post = 3900 uCash points

Everyone else join in for the next game thread against the Nuggets. These posters made themselves some easy points tonight! I will now donate the points!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

100.00 points donated to B Dizzle successfully!
700.00 points donated to Tooeasy successfully!
200.00 points donated to KidCanada successfully!
600.00 points donated to Rhubarb successfully!
1300.00 points donated to rawse successfully!
300.00 points donated to ezealen successfully!
100.00 points donated to Pacers Fan successfully!
100.00 points donated to Jsimo12 successfully!
300.00 points donated to LJD successfully!
100.00 points donated to Theo! successfully!
100.00 points donated to Kunlun successfully!

Done! Congrats to your uCash points!


----------



## jibikao

B Dizzle said:


> just 99 points for the suns! good D or bad shooting?


Bad shooting. We've been in a shooting slump for a while now. Defense affects our shooting of course but our offense doesn't melt just because the defense is tight. It's more because we couldn't hit our shots. We've won plenty of games against good defense team. Oh well... a W is a W. I'll take any. 

Hornet was pretty tough though. I really wanted a blowout early so Nash could rest more. sigh.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Great game thread everybody...


----------



## B Dizzle

thanx, Dwyane! Great gamethread!


----------



## ChristopherJ

Tooeasy said:


> :laugh: dont "kid" yourself bro, the hornets held in by limiting their turnovers and playing unselfish ball, phoenix didnt "toy" with them for 36 minutes and potentially put themselves in the situation to lose the game. Unless their really that stupid, which I sincerely hope not.
> Just out of curiosity, what exactly do they do differently to constitute them simply toying with a team, since its pretty well known that they dont play that well of defense anyway, do they just slack off even more? do they take ill-advised shots? Did they slack off against golden state the other night and the plan just backfired? please o'wise one, enlighten me :clown:


No, they usually get very complacent against teams who are sub par. But eventually in the 4th quarter they always pull away when the game is close. I guess they realize they got to step it up, which they do, and then usually win by double digit points. They did it against the Lakers a couple of nights ago too. "Teasing" probably isn't the right word but teams to get a false sense of security to how close they really are. Like I said, the Suns have being winning games like this all year.


----------



## hobojoe

rawse said:


> So...Mark Madsen?
> 
> Also, Vroman's rebounding stats are pretty impressive for the MPG he gets.


 Mark Madsen with a better offensive game, less toughness. Vroman can knock down the occasional jumpshot and can finish pretty well inside, but I think he's going to have to be more physical in the future if he wants to stay in the league rather than trying to out-hustle everyone down low.


----------

